# You don't have to be Catholic



## Ralph Muhs (Apr 14, 2016)

a gift for a dear friend who recently completed an intensive five year diaconate program. Cherry beads, blue mahoe beads with walnut, gum, and butternut crucifix.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 8


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 14, 2016)

Ralph,
A lot of work there it will sure be appreciated.


----------



## Tony (Apr 15, 2016)

Very nice work Ralph. I'm sure that will be a treasured rosary for years to come. Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 15, 2016)

Beautiful work! 

But with the shoe for scale isn't it quite large?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 15, 2016)

Wow! Very intricate work. How did you make the beads?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice work Ralph.




Schroedc said:


> But with the shoe for scale isn't it quite large?



There's nothing small scale or modest about Catholicism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Apr 16, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Wow! Very intricate work. How did you make the beads?


On a lathe. But I cannot take credit for the beads. I haven't bought one yet. Two friends have lathes, so they made the beads. I furnished the wood and I made the crucifix. We are all friends of the recipient

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

